# Macala back from a 15 day longrange trip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

This isn't a local report but I thought I would share my trip and photos from the mecca of Yellowfin country (Clarion Island, Hurrican Banks). It is I believe 1000+ miles to Clarion from San Diego so making only 10 knots took a longgggg time to get there. We had plenty of time to make splices, top shot and movies. I was aboard the newest of the fleet the Intrepid and what a boat it is! It's like the ultimate fishing / cruising trip. The crew was top notch and I would recomend this trip to anyone who chases Yellowfins. I'll let the pictures do the talking and share a few tricks I learned on the way. I really like some of the local ghetto wahoo bombs they made and they really work. I ended up with 12 yellowfins (120- 190 lbs) Lost 2 fish that were 200 + lbs. I believe one was estimated at 270 lbs. Also had 4 wahoos casting the bombs. Enjoy the pictures.

Macala (jeff) ​


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Pictures


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Food served by Chef Javier and Heckor. Amazing!!!!!!! It's worth going just for the food alone. Yellowfins just happen to be there.​


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny that I can't get away from the Red Snappers! ​


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

More Pictures


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

GEEZE! a thousand miles of fishing


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, that is freaking awesome!!!! Thanks for sharing, great pics.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I think these Raider Jigs and Ghetto Wahoo Bombs are worth trying here. Wahoos are wahoos.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Unreal!!!! A trip to dream about. What is a wahoo bomb? and how is it used.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I almost forgot. This is why they call this place Hurrican Banks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yup, that last set of pics brought it all back into focus. Thanks for sharing this trip!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you sir, are living the dream...thanks for taking the time to share what looks like a trip of a lifetime...

the daily food alone would be worth that trip...​


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that crab-legged pineapple creation looks ridiculous! I want one!

Great trip Jeff, thanks for sharing


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!

Here's the website.

http://fishintrepid.com/intro.html

Jim


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

That is awesome That looks like a fun fun ride in some rough seas


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Realtor said:


> yup, that last set of pics brought it all back into focus. Thanks for sharing this trip!


 
X2!

Awesome trip!

Gotcha a fix that should last you until you get to go around here.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Did somebody catch a bird? It looks like one is being unhooked in the background of one of the pics


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

vicious circle said:


> Unreal!!!! A trip to dream about. What is a wahoo bomb? and how is it used.


 http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csc9.htm check out this site they have wahoo bombs, fyi I'm not a promoter or affiliate of the site just trying to help ya out.

But to answer your question a wahoo bomb is a casting jig made for wahoo, usually has a spinner on it. very popular on the west coast 

hope this helps some

man that was a heck of trip, well except for the rough water
stud fish definitely


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What a great report, thanks for posting!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude! I believe you had a good trip to say the least. Nice work and congrats on the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow Jeff you wern't kidding about the long range trip! Thanks for the photos and great fishing. Did you deploy from the mothership into the zodiac to fight the cows?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that looked like a trip of a LIFETIME!!!!!! Beautiful pictures and heck w/ the fishies!!!!! Let's EAT!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:

CONGRATS on a wonderful trip!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a great report! Probably out of my budget but thank you for sharing. Especially that last few of the high seas. Don't know if my stomach would allow me much of that.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you sell some of the tuna back at the dock? How do you get that back home if you don't? I'm not knocking the amount of tuna you caught, I think it's awesome! Just curious what you do with all of the big tuna. That is definitely a bunch of fish. Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Wow Jeff you wern't kidding about the long range trip! Thanks for the photos and great fishing. Did you deploy from the mothership into the zodiac to fight the cows?


Thanks everyone. It was amazing to be in Big Yellowfin Country. No, I did not have to get on the zodiac or use the back up reel. I believe those days are gone due to the use of Spectra line. The only time people have problems of getting spooled are when they us small reels like Talica 25, Avet HX Raptor, or Accurates boss type to catch 200+ lbs fish. The best setup was the Avet 30w filled with 130 Jerry Brown Hollow spliced with 100 lbs Seaguar Floro. If fishing with big baits, Avet 50 topless , 130 jbh and 130 seaguar was the ticket.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

TinManMike said:


> Do you sell some of the tuna back at the dock? How do you get that back home if you don't? I'm not knocking the amount of tuna you caught, I think it's awesome! Just curious what you do with all of the big tuna. That is definitely a bunch of fish. Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:


San Diego communty has a really great setup for fish processing. When you get back from the trip, there will be up to 5 processing companies standing by. They will process any fish, any way, to anywhere. It cost me .65c a pound to have sashimi grade fish delivered to my families living in Southern Cal. You can also opt to exchange can tuna on a even trade or donate your catch to local homeless shelter for a tax writeoff.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

For those Interested: 



Cost: 

$4650 for the 15 day trip
15 -20% tip $650 est
airfare $320
hotel $100 (getting there a day earlier is wise and stay acrosss the street)
Gear : most bring own gear or ask to rent from boat
fish processing .65c per pound
I'm booked for another trip in Nov or if anyone is interested, let me know.

Jeff


----------

